# HBO B.A.D == Darren Barker VS Daniel Geale, Martinez vs Romero and more



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bama


lets do this.


joel brunker vs mike oliver

first fight. for the ppv.

i think oliver is back to the mark now. oliver actually looks very good


oliver 10-9


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

oliver 20-18

phh, my god brunker needs to sort this out.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hope Barker wins tonight. :bbb


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

29-28 to Oliver


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

oliver 29-28

brunker coming back with higher volume. eh, it sort of works but he isnt crushing oliver enough. he needs to really tear oliver apart. brunker knows he cant hurt him. so why slow down. go to him oliver cant get out of the way. every punch you land is harder and he isnt going anywhere.


olivers fast inside combos are very solid.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i do like olivers work though. he creates his own room gets inside the line of attack then to the line of defense.


38-38


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

brunker cut....bad.



ref says headbutt


this is going to get stopped early.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

O59 said:


> Hope Barker wins tonight. :bbb


if he loses...i cant see him staying in the sport that long.

i think oliver nicked that.

48-47


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> 29-28 to Oliver


whats your scores?


----------



## Regeza (Jul 12, 2013)

Why is this on HBO? This does not belong on FNF.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Regeza said:


> Why is this on HBO? This does not belong on FNF.


:grin

"we are boxing and you will watch what we show you"


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

58-57


----------



## Regeza (Jul 12, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> :grin
> 
> "we are boxing and you will watch what we show you"


:lol:


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> whats your scores?


I got Brunker ahead: 67-66. Olliver is countering Brunker at will but Brunker body work is good and is slowing Olliver. But these Pommy commentators are atrocious with some of the crap they are saying.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

well as he wasn't knocked down i will give it to oliver. thought it could be a statement for brunker.

68-66


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Overeem about to fight


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> I got Brunker ahead: 67-66. Olliver is countering Brunker at will but Brunker body work is good and is slowing Olliver. But these Pommy commentators are atrocious with some of the crap they are saying.


where you watching this from? im watching on skysports(uk) and they are slating brunker for showing no tricks or guile...i sort of agree with them. 
oliver is a tricky kid but isnt strong or a hitter....or throws that much. he has very little to show EXCEPT throwing combinations on the inside. and thats all oliver wants and needs. and brunker gives it to him. why? use some fients and land some sharp shots and mix it up. i think he thought he could just bulldoze and now just wont change the plan.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Overeem about to fight


he is from my hometown, and one of the best in the world....and i will not watch him.

i dislike ufc that much.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Max rocking the hard ass Don Johnson 5 o'clock shadow


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Overeem about to fight


Well...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> he is from my hometown, and one of the best in the world....and i will not watch him.
> 
> i dislike ufc that much.


:lol: that's messed up


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Why weren't HBO throwing up right there when they were talking about Rigo? Bobby playing games


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sergio's stable on a losing streak.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> where you watching this from? im watching on skysports(uk) and they are slating brunker for showing no tricks or guile...i sort of agree with them.
> oliver is a tricky kid but isnt strong or a hitter....or throws that much. he has very little to show EXCEPT throwing combinations on the inside. and thats all oliver wants and needs. and brunker gives it to him. why? use some fients and land some sharp shots and mix it up. i think he thought he could just bulldoze and now just wont change the plan.


Yeah I'm watching on skysports (they really have it in for us Aussies: Watts said Barker was FASTER than Geale :huh)


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Overeem about to fight


overeem, sounds like a sexual position


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Well...


:lol:



Spoiler



Overeem is a glass jawed dumbass. He's really good, but always does something to phuck up


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> if he loses...i cant see him staying in the sport that long.
> 
> i think oliver nicked that.
> 
> 48-47


I think, even with a loss tonight, he'd absolutely carry on with his career. He's only ever lost to the best middleweight on the planet and, if he hypothetically dropped a decision or got stopped tonight it'd be against another *top* fighter. No reason why he couldn't have meaningful fights against contenders IMO.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn Romero had a hard ass life. All his brothers killed by friends, how fucked up is that.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

who was that girl!?!!?!?!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn that sun has kicked Buffer's ass hard.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Aroused Koala said:


> Yeah I'm watching on skysports (they really have it in for us Aussies: Watts said Barker was FASTER than Geale :huh)


from a-b i think barker is faster but geales handspeed in combination and foot speed i faster for me.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Romero is from Cali! REPRESENT!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

glad kiko gets a shot. been a good serviceman to the sport sort of deserves to have a fight for a title.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Oxnard in The MF'n house


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Overeem about to fight


:lol::lol: he got knocked the fuck out


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. I can't stand the guy, but in a way i can see why others like him. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

WAR KIKO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

romero hurt. GO ON KIKO!!!!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-9 to spanish gavin rees


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wholy kiko


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Big round for Martinez, can't believe Romero survived that actually. Neither would be any problem for Rigo. Don't know why Max even mentioned them like they were on his level.


----------



## Regeza (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow. How did Romero survive?


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Hell of a first round!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

kiko looks like he belongs here


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Big round for Martinez, can't believe Romero survived that actually. Neither would be any problem for Rigo. Don't know why Max even mentioned them like they were on his level.


The belt makes the winner acceptable for Rigo, he would have 3 belts plus the ring belt.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Romero adjusting well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That round was crazy true 180 degrees.


----------



## Regeza (Jul 12, 2013)

Good response from Romero.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Big round for Martinez, can't believe Romero survived that actually. Neither would be any problem for Rigo. Don't know why Max even mentioned them like they were on his level.


do you think that romero might be a ploy to put agaisnt rigo to get th ebelts of him. rigo doesnt have hieght or reach this romero kid is 5'9
i think they want a beatable but still honest world champion.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Romero's got some nice combinations. Quick with his lead rights to the head and body as well. Kiko is just following him around now.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

When Romero throws, Kiko all but shuts down to evade, he should up the volume. Never seems too hurt though.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

2-1 martinez?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Max cheerleading Martinez...digraceful


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

kiko is just winning this fight on pressure alone


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Liking this fight at the moment.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> do you think that romero might be a ploy to put agaisnt rigo to get th ebelts of him. rigo doesnt have hieght or reach this romero kid is 5'9
> i think they want a beatable but still honest world champion.


Maybe I don't know, either guy would be a cake walk.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

For fuck's sake that was not a 10-8 round in the first, Max is being an idiot.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> do you think that romero might be a ploy to put agaisnt rigo to get th ebelts of him. rigo doesnt have hieght or reach this romero kid is 5'9
> i think they want a beatable but still honest world champion.


Not a chance, Romero beats Rigo


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

romero struggling here he cant get out the way. eye cut as well.

go on kiko


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

3-1 Martinez, Romero needs to integrate his offense into his defensive movements better.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

This is an exciting wee fight.
Ideal undercard bout.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

damn martinez is walking through those punches


----------



## Regeza (Jul 12, 2013)

romero gonna get stopped.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone got a HBO for me? Can't listen to Jim Watt anymore... just can't.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Romero must be the only Colombian who doesn't have power. LOL


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

kiko has got this in the bag if he can continue this for another 8 rounds


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Kiko is going balls to the wall.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I'd love to see Rigondeaux shooting straight punches in between those wild shots from Martinez.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

KIKO! :ibutt


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

sorry
wonrg thread


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is like a pitbull against a doberman


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

romero going to get pulled out with the eye methinks. 

awful cut.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I'd love to see Rigondeaux shooting straight punches in between those wild shots from Martinez.


That activity would bother Rigo a lot. Hell I wanna see Kiko fight Rigo more than Romrro.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Vic said:


> sorry
> wonrg thread


You absolute window licker. Some guys on here might be recording that.

I'm not, but even so...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Go on you spanish bast'd!!!


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn loving this


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogus stoppage and Max is full of shit.
He tied him up and then he stops the fight? WTF


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

What a great fight!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> You absolute window licker. Some guys on here might be recording that.
> 
> I'm not, but even so...


My quote says, "Sorry, Wrong thread" :smile


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

woooooooooooooooow


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Romero's got heart, would like to see him again after going back to the drawing board in the gym.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Awesome stuff!!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sergio's brother with a tremendous victory


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

that was margarito 2.0


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bogus stoppage and Max is full of shit.
> He tied him up and then he stops the fight? WTF


I thought so to even wanting Kiko to win.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fight was just starting to get good because Romero actually had stunned and wobbled Martinez as well.
Oh well he won't have his belt long.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i never saw kiko fight like that before LOL


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Vic said:


> My quote says, "Sorry, Wrong thread" :smile


Fast finger skills. Respect


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

MAx is too emotional, if he was calling the Gatti Ward fight he would be crying about it needing to be stopped early in the 6th.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

I do think this was the logical conclusion but I was surprised cause he wasn't defenseless.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Poor stoppage!

He was in worse shape before and with 20 seconds left, Why not let it go on.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damm. HBO getting dicked over. So far they are 0-2 as far as their fighters go. Cleverly was theirs and so was Romero.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i hope to gawd he comes back clean. that was a tremendous performance from the kiko man


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

A little premature but Romero was getting badly beaten. His head was being snapped back at the end.


----------



## Regeza (Jul 12, 2013)

Good fight.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Kiko is fucking killing me here. What a guy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

His management have a tough deal, either let him face his mandatory who is going to most likely beat him since he is extremely crude and limited or semi-cash out on him by feeding him to Rigo.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

rigo vs martinez rigo will ownnnn


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Hahahahaha... Love watching HBO having to swallow a dick


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Am I one of the few who actually appreciates Rigo's boxing skills?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

:tim:tim:tim:tim:tim

WARtinez!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

kiko threw 525 punches. i think he threw more than that LOL


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

Can someone tell me why this is considered the main event?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO really fucked themselves over by blacklisting GBP, not too many fights worth anything actually being broadcast outside of 
Cloud/Stevenson
and
Bradley/Marquez


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Poor stoppage!
> 
> He was in worse shape before and with 20 seconds left, Why not let it go on.


he was facing the wrong way. the view from the above camera shows romeros feet where pinning against the ropes. he wanst gettign out that corner.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Watch them make Kiko-Donaire in November.


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

janeschicken said:


> Kiko is fucking killing me here. What a guy.


:yep

Im happy for him


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Watch them make Kiko-Donaire in November.


no. donaire is going to featherweight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Two MW bums pathetic.

Checkout how HBO has ignored Curtis Stevens but put up a pic of JCC Jr.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

man i'm nervous for the barker vs gaele fight, big barker fan here. think this is 50/50, barkers a more skilled fighter but gaele's workrate might be enough to outhustle him.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Head days Geale, heart says Barker. Just hope that it's a good fight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Nobody here mentioned frampton? This fight just showed how smart Frampton is


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

I really think Barker will take this, late stoppage in 10/11.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I hope Barker loses just because he came out to U2.


----------



## Regeza (Jul 12, 2013)

Bad main event.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> no. donaire is going to featherweight


Donaire is a liar who likes fighting smaller guys


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

There's only 1 Darren Barker


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

If this fight was on NBC Main Events or Wealth TV I would like it but really this is on HBO.


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Two MW bums pathetic.
> 
> Checkout how HBO has ignored Curtis Stevens but put up a pic of JCC Jr.


Go make another pathetic RBR, you pathetic troll.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Geale's gay ass dance and that noise from his uncle makes me wish they knocked each other out.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

janeschicken said:


> Can someone tell me why this is considered the main event?


bronze medal position at 160. allows either martinez or golovkin to pick a fighter unify the division and force a undisputed fight.
it has to be the main event.
hbo likes darren, and geale is a decent champion.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Props to Geale fr being proud of his heritage


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

geale is cheating doing some black magic shit


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Is Geale walking out to "Street Fighter" music?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> There's only 1 Darren Barker


http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/dir/Darren/Barker

linkdin disagrees....X45


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Time for Eddie to retire, he's been in the game too long.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Anyone have an HBO stream, please?!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/dir/Darren/Barker
> 
> linkdin disagrees....X45


:think ok I'll just go with






:smile


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

F'ing "Dazzling" Darren Baker.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

decent rounds form both. 


OOh nice straight left by barker


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice competitive ESPN level fight on HBO


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thought Darren nicked the first.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nice competitive ESPN level fight on HBO


:lol: naw, I'd say NBC Sports


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

this really is a ass fight to have on hbo.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-9 barker


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

It is shameful that Ward can't get on TV but they let this fight be a main event.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

it's not a bad fight, but main event helll no


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Is Roy actually watching the fight or reading the HBO script?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

HBO main event huh.. 

Maybe we'll get a stoppage...


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

If there was a title fight for shit back tattoo's then this will be a classic.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward could have fought Darren Baker instead


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

hard to separate these two


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Barker hits Geale low and the ref warns him and Jim says the body shot hurts Geale badly?
LOL


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

19-19


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Bit disrespectful, two top 10 middleweights. Maybe not main even material but a solid fight non the less.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Stop weeping like spoilt girls and just enjoy the fight. 
Jesus Christ! So much negativity.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Executioner said:


> hard to separate these two


red trunks-blue trunks


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I hope both these guys duck GGG. Both are good guys. It'd be a shame to see them get slaughtered


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Firat time I've ever seen Geale, he looks sloppy as fuck.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

29-28 barker

CMON BARKER!!!


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy shit! Barker fighting great!! 30-27


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2-1 Geale


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-9 barker

29-28
got to say it's a pretty fun fight for 2 outside fighters.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Most of Barker's work is getting caught on the gloves, most of Geale's shit is getting caught as well and he is missing and wasting energy jumping in and out and dancing so much.


----------



## Regeza (Jul 12, 2013)

geale is pretty average at best.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

how is hbo seeing it?


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> red trunks-blue trunks


no i was talking about scoring the first round


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Barker hurt and Jim Ignoring it. LOL


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Barker got hurt on that same ear he got messed up by Sergio


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Geale starting to motor, Barker needs to keep some distance.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I hope both these guys duck GGG. Both are good guys. It'd be a shame to see them get slaughtered


Golovkin is Linares waiting to make a lot of people look stupid.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Barker pushed his head down that is why the blow went low.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

I just caught one of Barkers testes through my telly


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Disqualification


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2-2 tied


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

38-38


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

gaele round.... 39-37 for barker


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Golovkin is Linares waiting to make a lot of people look stupid.


:yep possibly, but he still beats both of these guys


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Gave first round equal due to missing 80 seconds of it, have Barker winning 39-38


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Regeza said:


> geale is pretty average at best.


well, he fills a void, boxer-swarmers aren't common. isnt an elite fighter but has a belt. if he wins he is a good call for golovkin.

38-38


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Has Barker forgot how to jab ?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Barker starting to fade badly now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow it is shameful that these 2 are even considered world class and that one even has a fucking title.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

48-47 barker


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Solid fight.

geales getting beat though. Barkers right hands proving the difference. Has geale worried now


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Geale should keep targeting Barker's left ear.

48-47 Geale


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

round 5 for boxer. 49-46 barker


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Double jab and right hook to the body is what Barker needs


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

I've still got Barker ahead, the 4th round was close.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

48-47 barker....CLOSE round. real close both did good work. im tipping for the body shots combos


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

48-47 Barker.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep possibly, but he still beats both of these guys


I agree on that


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Barker is done.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Down he goes!!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

barker in trouble geale going to some serious work.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Go geale!!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

thought it was a low blow


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

what a round


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Darren Warker!!!!!!!!:ibutt


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Geale hurt his right hand

58-55 Geale


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Great heart by barker. He was in agony there. Fighting hard


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Close fight. Lol had to laugh when hawlling scream low blow.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Barker with a nice turnaround.
I don't know if Geale got caught or just tired out.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

57-56 geale


barker getting an applause.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Never a low blow. Good spirit by Barker to grit it out.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

57-56 Geale.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Geale hurt his right hand. He was shaking it and looking at the crowd worried last round against the ropes


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

whats the hbo scorecard?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Curtis Stevens just had a fight open up with the winner.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Geale hurt his right hand. He was shaking it and looking at the crowd worried last round against the ropes


Fuck! He has fucked it


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Geale definitely open to the uppercut


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Geale looks gassed completely right now.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

66-66


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

66-66


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

67-65 Geale


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

66-66


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think Curtis Stevens just had a fight open up with the winner.


:lol: geale is ranked number 2\3 stevens not worth shit at the moment.


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Barker need to be deducted keeps on pulling his head down.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Clear Barker round for 7. Geale landing a few uppercuts.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why does HBO keep making up a legend about Barker getting KO'd late.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

might not have polish/finesse/crispness


but both showing a lot of heart.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Barker needs to go back to his boxing, Geale can't deal with a good strong jab


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

67-66 Geale


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Why does HBO keep making up a legend about Barker getting KO'd late.


what is hbos scorecard?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> :lol: geale is ranked number 2\3 stevens not worth shit at the moment.


Stevens is a great fight for both on HBO because we know they aren't fighting Quillen or GGG. Macklin is the only other guy either could probably fight and it be shown on HBO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

77-74 Geale


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

76-75 barker


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> what is hbos scorecard?


HBO 76 - 75 Barker


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

76-76


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim just mentioned a showtime fight in Arikawa and Figoroa.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

We haven't come to see you referee, you idiot. Do your job and leave the fighters alone.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

86-84 Geale


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

85-85 

this is very close


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

geale going to the wrong corner?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> We haven't come to see you referee, you idiot. Do your job and leave the fighters alone.


The Barker needs to stop grabbing the head and pushing it down and hitting.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

86-85 Geale, c'mon Barker!


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

86-84 Barker



some of these rounds are very hard to score though. really good fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO card
86 - 84 Barker


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Barker needs to stay and pound the body.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

calling that round a draw. i know kill me

85-85


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The Barker needs to stop grabbing the head and pushing it down and hitting.


They are both as bad as each other. Just let the fight flow. The boxers are playing their part in a decent little fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This is like Fonfara / Campillo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

95-94 Geale


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

95-94 barker

CMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

round 10--another barker round..... 96-93 barker


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Barker wasn't slapping those body shots some damage might have been done.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good 10th round for Barker, come on lad!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

95 each.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Dead level for me, balls to the wall time.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

geale had that round....but i dont know. the harder shots and cleaner shots where barkers
95-94 barker


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Close fight. Geales right does look injured..

barker by 1


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Lampley actually said we've seen tremendous skill in the ring tonight. LOL


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

barkers cut looks bad


----------



## Regeza (Jul 12, 2013)

Stevens just tweeted at GGG accepting a fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If Barker wasn't slapping those body shots some damage might have been done.


Yawn


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Big right from Geale and they say nothing.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

And here comes Baker


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Hawling is such a shit commentator. How many times he said this is a harder fight then geale expected.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

105-103 barker

take this last round and it must be his for sure


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

104-104 tied


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

wow these british commentators are hella biased


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

106-102 barker....couple really close rounds but can't see barker losing now barring a KD or KO in the 12th


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jim Lampley actually said we've seen tremendous skill in the ring tonight. LOL


I'd heard about people like you but I didn't think that they existed. Do you actually like boxing? Or do you just prefer being being mealy mouthed?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

105-105


level going into the last round.


this might be a treat for the last 3 mins


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Jim Watts scorecard is fucking insane


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Executioner said:


> wow these british commentators are hella biased


they are making it seem like geale is tired....geale has a lot of gas just not the injection to get it out.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ive got it a draw


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

What a shitty world chamionship fight.

Very close and could go either way.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

Have it a draw, no idea what happened in the first though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

114-113 Geale, but I expect Barker to get the nod


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

115-112 Barker!!! And NEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

geale by 1 but im not convinced.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Was a good fight, draw seems fair.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Geale by one round for me


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

That was a good wee fight. Credit to both boxers.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

what did HBO have the fight?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

:cheers


Jc333 said:


> That was a good wee fight. Credit to both boxers.


:cheers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

decent scores


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

You fucking beauty


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Yessssssssssssssss


you done it mate!!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

How did Jim Watt get on the judging panel?

Well done Barker!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Maybe they should have a rematch, winnable fight for both.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

WOOOOOOOO!!!!! Dazzlin Darren!! well deserved, what a warrior, Always said he was the best of the brit MW trio(macklin, him and murray). Him vs Murray next would be great!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I wish skysports would stfu


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Well done Barker, so glad for him:clap:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I cant disagree with the decision. Fuck it was close

some british posters commentators hilarious scoring. Why bother scoring at all


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

114-113 geale
115-113 barker
114-113 ...barker


HE GETS IT!!!!!!


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Well done son


----------



## antonio8904 (Jun 7, 2013)

BARKER!!!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> 114-113 geale
> 115-113 barker
> 114-113 ...barker
> 
> HE GETS IT!!!!!!


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

close fight, geale luck ran out.


----------



## antonio8904 (Jun 7, 2013)

London stand up!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Andy Lee vs Barker would be a pretty good first defence for Barker I reckon?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Well done Barker, also respect to Geale but Barker deserved this one.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

...ergh


wheres the interview for geale!?!?!?1


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

http://mma-boxing.si.com/2013/08/17...ovkin-to-defend-title-against-curtis-stevens/



> K2 Promotions and Main Events have an agreement in principle for WBA middleweight champion to Gennady Golovkin to defend his title against Curtis Stevens on November 2nd at the Theatre at Madison Square Garden, multiple sources confirmed to SI.com
> Responding to a question about a Golovkin fight on Twitter, Stevens said "it's on."
> The fight will be televised by HBO.
> When reached by telephone, Golovkin's trainer, Abel Sanchez, told SI.com that the deal was "almost done" and that the two sides were holding off any announcement until the after Daniel Geale's HBO-televised IBF middleweight title defense against Darren Barker on Saturday night.
> ...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: No interview for Geale. I had it a draw but I'm glad Brarker got it


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> I cant disagree with the decision. Fuck it was close
> 
> some british posters commentators hilarious scoring. Why bother scoring at all


It was a close one buddy. Some get a bit tied up in the moment, which as fans is understandable at times. It was a good fight between two honest boxers


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Geale wins the rematch, Hes the better boxer.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

well the only fight I got right today was Kovalev :lol: but luckily it was the only 1 I bet on


----------



## Franco AFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I would of given it to geale, you can tell that geale even though he threw fewer shots connected more power shots and threw the better shots. barker was slapping, just compare there faces.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> well the only fight I got right today was Kovalev :lol: but luckily it was the only 1 I bet on


Stupid fight, pretty much cost me any kind of profit tonight! thank fuck Barker won lol.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Totally disagree with Geale being the better boxer. Better fighter..probably.

True hard arsed grit pulled Barker through, could have went any way but I'm totally made up for Darren.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

na when barker kept it at range with the jab he was winning more.

he was smothering his work too much at times though.

barker deserved that decision, geale didnt look like he thought he won before the scores were read out


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> na when barker kept it at range with the jab he was winning more.
> 
> he was smothering his work too much at times though.
> 
> barker deserved that decision, geale didnt look like he thought he won before the scores were read out


Absolutely correct. It was a good fight. Even though I wanted Barker to win, I do feel a bit for Geale. Both guys are a credit to the sport.


----------



## Kenuck (Jun 5, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> ...ergh
> 
> wheres the interview for geale!?!?!?1


If ya missed it, Geale was pretty classy and gracious in defeat as he said he isn't going to dispute the scores and he trained hard, left it all in the ring and sometimes the night just doesn't go your way.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Still gutted over Shogun and Overeem though WTF guys.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> It was a close one buddy. Some get a bit tied up in the moment, which as fans is understandable at times. It was a good fight between two honest boxers


Good description. Barkers combinations were a lot more convincing. When I judge that is fairly Important. Anyone can be slappy.

Geales hand looked injured though but his style didnt change too much later on good fight. Maybe yanks think its ugly but thats aussie fighting atleast. I know vrits love a good hard scrap too


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Good description. Barkers combinations were a lot more convincing. When I judge that is fairly Important. Anyone can be slappy.
> 
> Geales hand looked injured though but his style didnt change too much later on good fight. Maybe yanks think its ugly but thats aussie fighting atleast. I know vrits love a good hard scrap too


I'm a bit of an Aussiephile, so completely understand what you mean. Go balls out, or go home.

I thoroughly enjoyed all of the fights tonight.

And now I shall Skype my lad in Melbourne and get cyber drunk...via the medium of beer and electronic witchcraft


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> what did HBO have the fight?


Not sure about HBO, but the consensus among the broadcasters was 115-112 according to Jim Watt at Sky. I had it 114-113 Barker, was sooooooo nervous on hearing the final judge had a point in it!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Barker hurt and Jim Ignoring it. LOL


There were numerous occasions when he would say Barker has plenty in the tank, and then proceeded to say he was tired (or vice versa), funny that


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Last time I ever use a stream that uses Skysports UK. I thought Aussie commentators were bad but those ones take the cake.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Nah! That's just Jim. He has to keep the sheep interested.

Or, he could be a massive cock. Close call.

But as a former World Champion, he does know about what he used to do.

At least he didn't say arrum punches!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Wow it is shameful that these 2 are even considered world class and that one even has a fucking title.


Go on, name anyone who is significantly better than these two apart from the top two guys, and if you say Chávez Jr or Quillin you can fuck right off


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Go on, name anyone who is significantly better than these two apart from the top two guys, and if you say Chávez Jr or Quillin you can fuck right off


You won't get a single ounce of intelligence from the brain-dead troll so don't waste your time with him.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Glad to see Martínez win, Spanish fight fans have had to put up with a lot of shit with Campillo (gutted he lost yesterday, btw, am a fan of his) but let's face it, he won't reign for long, wonder what Rendall Munroe makes of both Terrazas and Kiko winning belts... are you sure you can't make 122lbs any more? As well as that, Barry McGuigan, pick up the phone, and give Carl the rematch Francisco!


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow! That Bama guy really is special. Much like his school.

Soon he will evolve from a fish.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Go on, name anyone who is significantly better than these two apart from the top two guys, and if you say Chávez Jr or Quillin you can fuck right off


Quillin is a belt holder and yeah he is better skill wise than these two. I'd say Rosado has also demonstrated to be bettter than the two as well as Curtis Stevens. I'll throw Marco Antonio Rubio above the two as well.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

I thought Barker clearly won. Dwyer mad though and even invokes the "you have to take the belt from the champ!" line of defense :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Aroused Koala said:


> You won't get a single ounce of intelligence from the brain-dead troll so don't waste your time with him.


Says the man who posts that it is a "god's work" that women, children and men involved in peaceful protest because their elected government was deposed and taken over by unelected usurpers, gets gunned down.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

poorface said:


> I thought Barker clearly won. Dwyer mad though and even invokes the "you have to take the belt from the champ!" line of defense :lol:


dwyer losing money and not agreeing with the decision. shocker


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Quillin is a belt holder and yeah he is better skill wise than these two. I'd say Rosado has also demonstrated to be better than the two as well as Curtis Stevens. I'll throw Marco Antonio Rubio above the two as well.


Right, Quillin is nothing special, Curtis Stevens isn't anyone at world class yet at least, Rosado is fringe world level who has done nothing at 160 apart from get beat up by GGG and be involved in a close fight with a guy who is way short of world level, and Rubio lost Chávez, who is shit, regardless of whether he had a shitty trinket title or not


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Right, Quillin is nothing special, Curtis Stevens isn't anyone at world class yet at least, Rosado is fringe world level who has done nothing at 160 apart from get beat up by GGG and be involved in a close fight with a guy who is way short of world level, and Rubio lost Chávez, who is shit, regardless of whether he had a shitty trinket title or not


Yeah, I answered your question all better than those two in the ring tonight. 
They are game dudes, but poor in quality and get beat by all the fighters I mentioned, easily.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah, I answered your question all better than those two in the ring tonight.
> They are game dudes, but poor in quality and get beat by all the fighters I mentioned, easily.


OK, that's your opinion, I just happen to disagree with it totally


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> OK, that's your opinion, I just happen to disagree with it totally


No problem with disagreeing but not being disagreeable. :smile


----------



## Aroused Koala (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Says the man who posts that it is a "god's work" that women, children and men involved in peaceful protest because their elected government was deposed and taken over by unelected usurpers, gets gunned down.


Where did I ever say it was gods work you brain dead fuckwit?? I said I won't give any sympathy to people who support the legalization of pedophilia and among other things, fool. You were destroyed by at least three people in that thread, with your "peaceful protests" bullshit. Lets not even get into the fact that you refused to condemn these people for the things I listed which speaks volumes about what sort of human being you are, troll.

Go back to ESB and troll there, kiddie fiddler supporter!


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I'm glad for Barker bouncing back from the rape and all...but overall he's shit, no disrespect.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I knew I'd have trouble scoring that fight because I've always had a soft spot for Barker as he's had a really tough road and I thought Geale's interview was quality.Top bloke as well.
But I felt rnds 10 and 11 wrapped it up for Darren by a whisker.

Felt Geale was underrated before this fight but I really wanted Barker to win.
Two of the good guys of the sport.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I'm glad for Barker bouncing back from the rape and all...but overall he's shit, no disrespect.


Far too harsh Reppin.
That comment is beneath you mate.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah, I answered your question all better than those two in the ring tonight.
> They are game dudes, but poor in quality and get beat by all the fighters I mentioned, easily.


Rosado would beat Barker or Geale? Dude shut up allready.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

YEp Rosado would clearly beat both, he is a better boxer, more skilled, better power than both and a solid chin.

Geale and Barker are very basic fighters.


----------



## janeschicken (May 16, 2013)

:lol: Reppin' and Bama just dirty that HBO wasn't showing any Black fighters they can blindly root for. Funny part is Reppin' is as white as they come. :lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

janeschicken said:


> :lol: Reppin' and Bama just dirty that HBO wasn't showing any Black fighters they can blindly root for. Funny part is Reppin' is as white as they come. :lol


Yeah, I was looking at the post a picture thread. Holy shit, I never would've guessed @Reppin501 to have been white. I always thought he was black lmfao :lol:.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Just thought is chip in with if anyone who has watched Darren barker or Daniel geale fight many times before knows that they are both technically very sound.

The fight was unlike as expected(a tear up) as it was perceived barker couldn't win a boxing match due to geales workrate.
Barker threw hard leather from the off as it was his gameplan,he fought like a desperate man which was perfect as geale couldn't stay with him.

If you watch barkers previous fights he is a very composed upright boxer who can be very stylish.
Don't judge him on Saturday for quality,he fought the fight he had to and was fantastic doing it.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

It was a pretty action packed card even thought Cleverly's match was a replay. I see think that showtime got HBO beat so far this year though.


----------

